# Duo temp lights but no action!



## Beth81 (Dec 4, 2021)

Hello, our Duo temp is 5 and half years old, so it's out of warranty but has served us well. We live in a hard water area so regularly descale it. However this morning we turned it on, lights came on but no sounds and literally nothing is happening...the lights are on but no ones home! It is getting quite hot on warming plate at the top, much hotter than in the past.

Any suggestions? Or should we accept that 5.5 years is a good run and purchase a new one?

Thank you


----------

